# Yushin Okami sig...



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The Request:
An amazing Okami sig! (by the way, +rep to whoever submits and +credits to the one i chose)

Pics: See attached images! (but whatever pics you find)

Title: Yushin Okami

Sub-Text: Phoenix


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Whatever you think works baby! (I like dark colors contrasting with light colors, but you guys are the artists, not me)


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: Nope!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im on this like Zulu on an all you can buffet.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

just what i made real quick


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, I was totally gonna do one, but I just can't bang anything new out of head, and I don't wanna give you anything old.

I might bang it out later if I'm inspired, or I'll let Steph handle it.

Rabble rabble rabble


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Plazz Im beginging to think your racist :dunno: you only fill sig requests of Asian fighters :confused03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No Pride No life, baby!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work Steph, can't rep you yet, need to spread it around.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm prolly gonna give this a go in a little bit.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the one I made.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made one:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweeeet all of these look awesome. I have to spread rep around before I rep Steph and MJ, though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What's with all these pics of Swick getting punched in the face. This isn't cool at all lol.

Nice sigs haven't seen an Okami sig around in awhile since Okami fan left.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Here is my go.


This would look amazing if the text was inside the sig and more subtle


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic that is sick, I am loving the colors!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

